# Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th  &27th



## thecraw (Aug 15, 2010)

This may seem a little early however it needs to be to secure some fantastic prices and possibly a deposit may be required to secure a great price on a hotel rate.

Firstly this trip is going to be limited to 20, possibly 24 if there are sufficient numbers and I will be giving first refusal to the 20 guys who made the effort and commitment to last years epic "day" trip. Due to this epic day trip the consensus was to make it an overnight affair. The numbers being limited is mainly due to the lack of light at this time of the year. However I do know for a fact that there are going to be at least a couple of casualties from this years trip.




*GOLF* 

On Saturday the 26th of March we will kick off at the excellent new Machrihanish Dunes golf course. Kevin at Machrihanish Dunes has very very kindly reduced the standard winter rate from Â£40 to Â£25 for us which represents a fantastic price for such an awesome new golf course. For tea/coffee and a bacon roll on arrival it'll add another Â£5 onto the price. I can guarantee that at the Dunes there will be at least one 5 putt from the party! You'll see what I mean when you play it!!!! Elephants grave yard doesn't do some of the greens justice!!!

Kevin is also going to come back to me with a food price as well, if its not great we can just go to the clubhouse at Machrihanish again where the lads who came along last year will all agree that the food and price was fantastic. Machrihanish couldn't have done more for us last year.

http://www.machrihanishdunes.com/course/


*Sunday 27th March* 

The Sunday will see us back at the wonderful Machrihanish Golf Club where you may have a chance to win the first prize of the day off the first tee!  

Probably one of the best, if not the best opening tee shot in the World!

Machrihanish should be Â£40 all in again for golf, tea/coffee bacon roll on arrival and a meal afterwards. I am still waiting final confirmation of this from Ken at Machrihanish however I cant see there being any issues, maybe a deep sea diver of an increase. It still represents awesome value.

I just hope that the ladies who were playing the 9 hole Pans course are not out again as AMcC obviously had the hots for one of them 

http://www.machgolf.com/index.php



*ACCOMMODATION* 

I have secured a great rate of Â£30 per person (Â£40 IF YOU WANT A SINGLE ROOM)for bed and breakfast at the White Hart Hotel in Campbeltown, this is almost half price guys, I may need a deposit to secure this excellent rate, however I will let you know ASAP.






































*ON THE SCROUNGE!!!* 

Finally, we had a fantastic prize fund mainly due to the generosity of the guys who attended. If anyone feels that they can or would like to donate a prize again please do so, all 20 who attended last year got a prize, from Fabians "bag of sh1te" to a Â£150 putter which was donated!!! 

I'll start off the 2011 prize fund with a bottle of whisky again.

Please confirm ASAP so I can take advantage of the fantastic prices.


Thecraw!

PS.

I will not be held responsible for any sore heads on the Sunday morning. I will also not be waiting for anyone to be released from the local cop shop, Fabian!


----------



## colint (Aug 15, 2010)

If there's space I'll be up for this, what's the best way travel from the South ? Get to Glasgow and plane from there ?


----------



## thecraw (Aug 15, 2010)

Colin, if you get to Glasgow airport or Glasgow I will arrange to pick you up and you can come in the magical bus!!!!

Don't worry either way you will get picked up and dropped off.


----------



## colint (Aug 15, 2010)

Perfect, cheers. I might drive up but will sort that out nearer the time. If I make the cut let me know when you need some cash


----------



## Andy (Aug 15, 2010)

Crawford

As Per telefone conversation, 2 places as per last year m8.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## stef92 (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th  &amp;27th*

Hi

Would have loved to have come up to Machrihanish, but checked diary etc. and I can't!


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th  &amp;27th*

I'm in, Cant wait to play it again. Hopefully do better than 2 points back.


----------



## chris661 (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th  &amp;27th*

I might be interested in this keep me in mind if there is any space available.


----------



## algar5 (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th  &amp;27th*

Crawford,

Put myself and Ian down for next year and great bit of organising again on your part. 

Alan


----------



## stevek1969 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th  &amp;27th*

Crawford

The Dundee Away Squad will be there 3 maybe 4 mate if possible.

Colin ,don't go on that bus the only magic is there still alive


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th  &amp;27th*

I won't be able to make the trip Craw but would gladly donate a prize to the fund mate.
Keep up the good work
Rob


----------



## thecraw (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

So far confirmed as going.

Myself
Algar5 + 1
Farneyman + 1
Stevek1969 + 3
Andy +1
Andy McIntyre

Possibles
Colint
Chris661
JJF69 +3

That's potentially 18 already.


----------



## Grumps (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Add me to the possible list please  I'll have to check work rosta and crap 

Mike


----------



## thecraw (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Will do Mike.

Confirm ASAP please as places are going fast.

Look forward to seeing you at Dundonald anyway.

Crawford.


----------



## SammmeBee (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Craw...you is a bad man....this is FAR too tempting!!!


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi Crawford, i would be interested in coming. put me down if there is space.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*




			Craw...you is a bad man....this is FAR too tempting!!!
		
Click to expand...

All I can say is that it is def. worth the trip. I am looking forward to it again after last years one and am glad its an overnighter as it was a bit of trek time wise as a day trip. Where are you potentially travelling form?

Although that leads to its own problems when it becomes  a stay over as it could get real messy on the Sat. night. I dont fancy the course on Sun if Im too rough but that is 100% certain to be the case.


----------



## Grumps (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Ok Crawford stick myself +1 down as going and I'll worry about work nearer the time 
Mike


----------



## stevek1969 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

We left Dundee at 6am and got home after 12 at night so the over nighter is good for us as its 185 miles to get there.
It was a great day not that i can mind much about it but am looking forward to next year already


----------



## Bunkers (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Howdy Crawford

Can i put my name down for the whole shebang? Sounds amazing. Was in Machrihanish this summer but never got the chance to play.

Cheers,

Raymond


----------



## thecraw (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Myself
Algar5 + 1
Farneyman + 1
Stevek1969 + 3
Andy +1
Andy McIntyre
Patricks148
Grumps
Bunkers
JJF + 3

Possibles
colint
sammebee
cmck

Guys thats us got 19 bodies, can the people on the possibles list try and make a decision either way ASAP as I only have 5 spots MAXIMUM left.

Crawford


----------



## thecraw (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Myself
Algar5 + 1
Farneyman + 1
Stevek1969 + 3
Andy +1
Andy McIntyre
Patricks148
Grumps
Bunkers
JJF + 3
colint


Possibles
sammebee
cmck
chris661 (sorry dude i omitted you last list)

Guys thats us got 20 bodies, can the people on the possibles list try and make a decision either way ASAP as I only have 4 spots MAXIMUM left.

Crawford


----------



## thecraw (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Myself
Algar5 + 1
Farneyman + 1
Stevek1969 + 3
Andy +1
Andy McIntyre
Patricks148
Grumps
Bunkers
JJF + 3
colint
WhoGivesA
Shooter
Neil Rattray



*ONE SPACE LEFT*


----------



## thecraw (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

MONEY MONEY MONEY!!!!! 

Right troops the money collecting has started already! I need Â£10 off of everyone of you as the hotel is now booked.

Â£30 per head. Look on the bright side its only then Â£20 on the weekend for B&B!

What I propose to do is ask the hotel again if they can take the payments directly from you. If I give the hotel a list of all the names going they can tick off who has paid their deposit and who has not! That way I can name and shame you on the forum. 

Can you all send me your names, (not forum names)and email addresses where I can keep you all updated. 

I will let you know when to start paying your deposits.

I will PM you all my email address.

Crawford.


----------



## Grumps (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Pm sent


----------



## thecraw (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

*WE ARE FULL!!!! 

THAT WAS EASY, NOW HOW MANY WILL PULL OUT AS THE WEEKS GO BY????????* 



Myself
Algar5 + 1
Farneyman + 1
Stevek1969 + 3
Andy +1
Andy McIntyre
Patricks148
Grumps + 1
Bunkers
JJF + 3
colint
WhoGivesA
Shooter
Neil Rattray


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

I will be paying by my usual method through my uncle's bank account in Nigeria.

All I need Crawford is your bank details and log in details for your online banking, I will do the rest.... 

Only another 7 months to go.....


----------



## algar5 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

PM Sent


----------



## doubletripledouble (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Crawford,

Can you put me down on the reserve list if at all possible.

Thanks

Damon


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Any deposit news for hotel m8?

Andy


----------



## thecraw (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Reserve list is as follows. 

Sammmebee
Doubletripledouble

the hotel ain't got back to me, I'll chase them again tomorrow or over the weekend at the latest. 

Watch this space.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Doubletripledouble, your number one on the reserve list now mate. Watch this thread and keep checking your inbox.


----------



## doubletripledouble (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Will do Craw, Cheers.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Guys, you all have emails and deposits are now required for the hotel.

SammmaBee an answer would be appreciated ASAP.

Fabian are you paying deposits X2 for your imaginary friend as well???


----------



## SammmeBee (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Craw....gimme til Wednesday please....


----------



## thecraw (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Sam, you in or out buddy?

I want to have the deposits in and sent off by the end of the month, I have two reserves waiting to swoop in if and probably when required!!!


----------



## SammmeBee (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Let the reserves swoop Craw ...I fear my golfing career may be over....:jealousasbuggerysmilie:

Enjoy fellas......


----------



## thecraw (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Interesting reply!

After one poor hole your intimating that your spikes may have had their last walk on the turf????

Surely your a man made of tougher stuff Sam? Where's that Dunkirk spirit?????


----------



## SammmeBee (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

No, no...just competitive golf is over....played London Club yesterday, team came third - ripped it off the tee, had 3 pure shanks, lost 4 balls, never holed a putt and didn't care, loved it all day.....!!!

May have a problem next March, though, and I can't keep you boys hanging on...keep me a first option if you get any drop out nearer the time....


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*




			Fabian are you paying deposits X2 for your imaginary friend as well???
		
Click to expand...

Yes. I will give you the Â£20 on Sunday.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Thanks to everybody who has paid their deposit so far.

Me
Grumps + 1
Andy McIntyre
Andy Hayne Snr
Andy Hayne Jnr
Colin MacDonald Snr
Colin MacDonald Jnr
Fabian Greenan + his "friend"
Raymond Oliphant
Alan Russell
Ian Preston
Patrick Sylvester

Can the others please send me their deposit money before the end of the month.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

All money now in bar the Dundee squad who are probably out breaking into cars as we speak to raise the dosh.

I'm sure I can rely on Steve to get me the Â£30 so the deposit will be payed on Thursday.

Thanks guys and I will be in touch shortly. 

Prize wise I have 3 X bottles of whisky, sorry Fabian, 2 bottles of whisky and a bottle of Whiskey! If anyone is feeling generous enough to donate anything to the prize list please drop me a PM. It would be good to at least cover the 4 par 3's for nearest the pin prizes and a longest drive if possible like last year.

We also have 2 dozen golf balls donated, and a lesson with a PGA Professional.

Chears,


Crawford.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Gentlemen,

We now have confirmation from Machrihanish Golf Club for Sunday 27th March 2011. First tee time is 0930hrs last goes out at 1018hrs.

I will get the catering organised later as Ian is on holiday until the 20th of the month.

There is a slight increase in price this year as its Â£30 per round, however this is still fantastic value. I would imagine the food price will be about Â£20 max on top of this. 

Total will be :-

Machrihanish Dunes food & golf Â£50
Machrihanish food & golf Â£50
Hotel B&B Â£30
Prize Fund Â£15(Everyone will get a starter pack of goodies!)

Total if my arithmetic is correct is Â£145, leaving a balance of Â£135 left to pay, I'll be looking for prize money roughly at the end of November so I can shop for bargains in the sales.

I have bought a few things so far and have nearest the pin prizes for the 3, par 3's at Machrihanish Dunes.

Donated so far, 

Bottle of Malt : Thecraw
Bottle of Malt : Bunkers
Bottle or Irish Whiskey : Fabian
Bottle of Vodka : Stevek1969

(That covers the nearest the pin prizes at Machrihanish on the Sunday, would anyone be willing to put up a longest drive bottle?)

Also donated so far,

Lesson with a PGA Professional : Andy McIntyre
Shoe Bag : Shooter
Dozen golf balls : Algar5
Dozen golf balls : Stevek1969
Fourball voucher at a golf course (still to be confirmed!): Thecraw


If I have missed anyone out I apologise, please PM me or email me and I'll update. Also if you would still like to donate to the prize fund/prize list which will soon rival The Race to Dubai, please feel free, just PM or email me and I'll gladly put your name and generosity in lights for all to see.

Its only 24 weeks away!


----------



## thecraw (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

I have bought a few things so far and have nearest the pin prizes for the 3, par 3's at Machrihanish Dunes.

Donated so far, 

Bottle of Malt : Thecraw
Bottle of Malt : Bunkers
Bottle or Irish Whiskey : Fabian
Bottle of Vodka : Stevek1969
Bottle of Southern Comfort : Grumps

(That covers the nearest the pin prizes at Machrihanish on the Sunday, would anyone be willing to put up a longest drive bottle?)

Also donated so far,

Lesson with a PGA Professional : Andy McIntyre
Shoe Bag : Shooter
Dozen golf balls : Algar5
Dozen golf balls : Stevek1969
Fourball voucher at a golf course (still to be confirmed!): Thecraw


If I have missed anyone out I apologise, please PM me or email me and I'll update. Also if you would still like to donate to the prize fund/prize list which will soon rival The Race to Dubai, please feel free, just PM or email me and I'll gladly put your name and generosity in lights for all to see.

Its only 24 weeks away!


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Wales play England on the 26th. I so hope it will be an evening kickoff. Now that would make it a good evenings viewing...watching the sheep worriers take on the invaders....


----------



## thecraw (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*




			Wales play England on the 26th. I so hope it will be an evening kickoff. Now that would make it a good evenings viewing...watching the sheep worriers take on the invaders....
		
Click to expand...

What a wonderfully random post in my Machrihanish thread. Thanks for that Fabian!

If only there was a prize for the most random post that would certainly be a contender!


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Just posted it so some of the guys will have something to do on the Saturday evening to help pass the time. Im sure it will be a very quite affair for all involved   Sure it will be a fierce bit o craic


----------



## Dodger (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Craw, I will see you for a prize as last meets....just remind me nearer the time and I will get it sent to you.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Dodger, your a star, the lads who went through to Newbattle enjoyed it saying the greens were magnificent.

Cheers mate.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

And a couple more piccies from last year








Alan McCaw stalking a putt like a demented Tiger!








Links golf, beautiful and raw!








Andy McIntyre showing us how a pro does it!








Colin MacDonald Jnr on the daunting 1st tee!








Andy showing off again!








Thecraw taking the tiger line!








Neil in "the zone" then on the beach!








An uninterrupted view, for the first timers!


----------



## thecraw (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

I have bought a few things so far and have golf umbrellas for nearest the pin prizes for the 3, par 3's at Machrihanish Dunes.

Donated so far, 

Bottle of Malt : Thecraw
Bottle of Malt : Bunkers
Bottle or Irish Whiskey : Fabian
Bottle of Vodka : Stevek1969
Bottle of Southern Comfort : Grumps

That covers the nearest the pin prizes at Machrihanish on the Sunday and the longest drive. Thanks to everyone who contributed to this. I believe that par 3 nearest the pin prizes are a huge part of a good trip as everyone has a chance of a prize, from a "lucky" shot to a well executed shot, it adds a bit of excitment.

Also donated so far,

Lesson with a PGA Professional : Andy McIntyre
Shoe Bag : Shooter
Dozen golf balls : Algar5
Dozen golf balls : Stevek1969
Fourball voucher at a golf course (still to be confirmed!): Thecraw
Fourball Voucher (I think???) Dodger
Tickets to Barclays Scottish Open (Colint) (I Still feel guilty!)
Booby prize (Smiffy) God only knows and the mind boggles!!


If I have missed anyone out I apologise, please PM me or email me and I'll update. Also if you would still like to donate to the prize fund/prize list which will soon rival The Race to Dubai, please feel free, just PM or email me and I'll gladly put your name and generosity in lights for all to see.

Its only 24 weeks away!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Boody prize?


----------



## thecraw (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*




			Boody prize?


Click to expand...


What are you talking about??? 


Bloody sleep deprivation!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*







			Boody prize?


Click to expand...


What are you talking about??? 


Bloody sleep deprivation!
		
Click to expand...

You got in before the deadline!


----------



## thecraw (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

We have increased again, Colint's commitment has now been overshadowed by Sammmabee who is travelling from even further down south, somewhere near a Queen if he's to be believed!

Golfcitydweller, has also joined the merry gang, and for those who like a little flutter, surely this "king of the links" must be a strong favourite!! (2 handicap at St Andrews!) No pressure now Euan! 

Also now committed is Andy Buttar, scratch player by default since he's a PGA professional!

I have a few feelers out for a 4th to take us up to 28! If you would like to be considered for a potential further increase in the field please PM me through the forum..

Thecraw.


----------



## madandra (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Any room for one other?


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

More big stars on the Mull of Kintyre Swing than the PGA Tour,not long now.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

You want it your in, PM me with your email address and I'll send you all the juicy details!

Welcome aboard,

Crawford.


----------



## Grumps (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*




			Also now committed is Andy Buttar, scratch player by default since he's a PGA professional!
.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Crawford  you fixed me an 18 hole playing lesson
 your the man


----------



## algar5 (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*







			Also now committed is Andy Buttar, scratch player by default since he's a PGA professional!
.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Crawford  you fixed me an 18 hole playing lesson
 your the man  

Click to expand...

Mike,

Played Machrihanish with young Andy McIntyre (also a PGA Pro and going next year) and was given a real golfing lesson. Certainly put my game into perspective.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*







			Also now committed is Andy Buttar, scratch player by default since he's a PGA professional!
.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Crawford  you fixed me an 18 hole playing lesson
 your the man  

Click to expand...

After your shaft comment last night, I'll gladly arrange 18 holes with a PGA professional for...

































































Steven!


----------



## thecraw (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Catering confirmed at Machrihanish on the Sunday for after the golf, 3 course meal, consisting of,

Soup

Choice of main meal,

Dessert

Â£15.

Totals all in

Machrihanish Dunes Â£50 (golf, bacon roll, tea/coffee & 2 course meal)
Machrihanish Â£45 (golf + 3 course meal)
Accommodation Â£30
Prize fund + Saturday sweep Â£20 (Â£15 + Â£5)


TOTAL Â£145 for golf, food, prizes,sweep & accommodation.

Beer tokens are optional!

Beat that for value!


----------



## thecraw (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

First calls offs booted me in the baws this morning and it came as a three ball call off.

Now looking for another three players if anyone is lurking wishing they committed sooner, now's the chance to step up to the plate and feast!

Dodger and Screwback, here's your chance to come along to a real GM Forum adventure!


----------



## thecraw (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Three new interested parties.

Thank you, one confirmed two potential possibly probables!!!

Back to 28 again!!!!


----------



## Dodger (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

I would not make it Craw.

Days/coin will be saved for a proposed trip to Saunton/Burnham & Berrow and/or possibly Paddyland.


----------



## colint (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

I'll be travelling from the north west (of England) if anyone wants to join my sassenach raiding party


----------



## Farneyman (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

I have a confirmed interested guy if anyone else drops out.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Many many many many thanks too,

Andy Wardrop,

&

Colin MacDonald Jnr 

for their very generous donations to the prize fund. Its all very much appreciated. Some very nice prizes for the taking.

Crawford.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Another dozen balls donated tonight courtesy of Ian Preston.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Farneyman (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

That would be another dozen balls for Crawford to stick on ebay tonight and replace them with dunlop 65's for the trip.

How many sleeps now?


----------



## thecraw (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Another bottle of Vodka donated to the prize fund. Happy days are here again.


----------



## SammmeBee (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Craw...when you do need exact items confirmed for Prize Fund?  I have some stuff in mind, just not sure exactly what yet!!


----------



## thecraw (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Just whenever, certainly before we go so that I can get some sort of itinerary worked out with regards to what prize is for what.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Below is the list of very generous beverage donations that have been received to date. I really do appreciate everyone's generosity and its thanks to this that the trip promises to be such a success.

Bottle of Vodka : Thecraw
Bottle of Malt : Thecraw
Bottle of Malt : Bunkers
Bottle or Irish Whiskey : Fabian
Bottle of Southern Comfort : Grumps
Bottle of Whisky : Madandra
Bottle of Whisky : Andy Hayne Snr
Bottle of Bacardi : Colin MacDonald Jnr
Bottle of Wine : Colin MacDonald Jnr
Bottle of Wine : Colin MacDonald Jnr
Bottle of Vodka : Neil Gibson


This is what I propose to do with the prizes.

Saturday, Machrihanish Dunes.

Nearest the Pin Prizes.

03rd :- Umbrella + Bottle of Vodka (Donated by Crawford)
14th :- Umbrella + Bottle of Wine (Donated by Colin Mac Jnr)
15th :- Umbrella + Bottle of Wine (Donated by Colin Mac Jnr)

Other Prizes

05th :- Nearest the pin in two; Bottle of Whisky (Donated by Madandra)

17th :- Nearest the pin in three; Bottle of Whisky (Donated by Andy Hayne Snr)


SUNDAY AT MACHRIHANISH : PRIZE LIST

Nearest the Pin Prizes

04th :- Bottle of Whisky (Donated by Bunkers)
11th :- Bottle of Bacardi (Donated by Colin MacD Jnr)
15th :- Bottle of Vodka (Donated by Neil Gibson)
16th :- Bottle of Southern Comfort (Donated by Grumps)

Machrihanish other prizes.

03rd :- Nearest the pin in two : Bottle of Whisky (Donated by Crawford)
18th :-Nearest the pin in two : Bottle of Irish Whiskey (Donated by Fabian)

I have other prizes lined up as well such as nearest the pin in two at the 8th wins a fourball at Lochwinnoch Golf Club, courtesy of myself. Also nearest the pin in three at the 12th wins a fourball voucher at Hirsel Golf Club thanks to Dodger for donating that. Its promising to be an awesome weekend!


----------



## colint (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

What about my Scottish Open tickets that you bullied out of me ???


----------



## thecraw (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*




			What about my Scottish Open tickets that you bullied out of me ???
		
Click to expand...

Your very generous donation will be a "main" prize not a sideshow on the golf course!


----------



## bogside84 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Bogside here I would be interested in going to Machrihanish it has been years since I played it.Please keep me in mind for this trip.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 2, 2010)

Miles and miles too late! Where have you been dude???

I'll add you to the reserve list, how much notice would you require?


----------



## SammmeBee (Dec 2, 2010)

Craw....PM me what prizes ur are missing/needing and I'll have a rumage.....


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 2, 2010)

I've still got a dozen baws and a bottle to give you mate even tho i cant make it


----------



## thecraw (Dec 2, 2010)

Another bottle of Whisky and a box of Pro V's donated tonight courtesy of Sammmebee!

Great stuff Steve, although, there is no need.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 5, 2010)

List of people going.

WEST COAST / CENTRAL

Crawford Kilpatrick (5)
Andy Buttar (0)
Andy McIntyre (0)
Jon France Jnr (0)
Jon France Snr (14)
Jim Wilkinshaw (10)
Jim Forrest (19)
Paul Tait (15)
Colin MacDonald Jnr (6)
Colin MacDonald Snr (7)
Neil Rattray (6)
Neil Gibson (9)
Stuart Murray (6)
Andy Hayne Jnr (7)
Andy Hayne Snr (16)
Raymond Oliphant (15)
Gavin Wiseman (9)
Fabian Greenan (18)
Stephan King (1)
Andy Wardrop (10)

UP NORTH

Patrick Sylvestor (9)

FIFE

Mike Melville (19)
Steven Dowling (21)
Alan Russell (8)
Ian Preston (13)
Euan Cameron (3)

WAY DOWN SOUTH AND SOUTH OF THE BORDER

Sam Smith (5)
Colin Thompson (12)

Thought I'd post the list of who is going and roughly what area your travelling from so people can make some sort of travel arrangements. I have booked the "magical mini-bus" again and that can be utilized.

I was proposing to use this as a large golf club transporter. Maybe take about 6 people and fill the rest of the bus with golf clubs, trolleys holdalls etc. That way we can minimise people taking cars.

If your handicap is wrong just PM me or email me and I'll update my records accordingly.

Only 15 weeks to go!


----------



## SammmeBee (Dec 6, 2010)

110 days.....


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 6, 2010)

Have they had snow there?? and if so lets hope its gone by then.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 6, 2010)

Does this help you Patrick?

http://www.campbeltown.info/webcam/index.htm


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 6, 2010)

Not judging from the current image!!


----------



## Grumps (Dec 6, 2010)

List of people going :


FIFE

Mike Melville (19)

He can't make it so 
MIke Buchanan (19)
 will take his place
		
Click to expand...


----------



## thecraw (Dec 8, 2010)

Still a winter wonderland judging by the webcam!


----------



## thecraw (Dec 9, 2010)

Sadly another call off, however, welcome on board to DelB who has very kindly and eagerly stepped in to bring us back up to 28!


The human shark has his eye on the booty!


Bogside, your next on the reserve lsit now if your still interested.

Crawford.


----------



## DelB (Dec 9, 2010)

Delighted to get the nod, Craw!


----------



## thecraw (Dec 11, 2010)

WEST COAST / CENTRAL (SALT & VINEGAR CREW)

Crawford Kilpatrick (5)
Andy Buttar (0)
Andy McIntyre (0)
Jon France Jnr (0)
Jon France Snr (14)
Jim Wilkinshaw (10)
Jim Forrest (19)
Paul Tait (15)
Colin MacDonald Jnr (6)
Colin MacDonald Snr (7)
Neil Rattray (6)
Neil Gibson (9)
Stuart Murray (6)
Andy Hayne Jnr (7)
Andy Hayne Snr (16)
Raymond Oliphant (15)
Fabian Greenan (18)
Stephan King (1)
Andy Wardrop (10)

EAST COAST (SALT & SAUCE WEIRDO!!)

Derek Brien (22)

UP NORTH

Patrick Sylvestor (9)

FIFE

Mike Melville (19)
Steven Dowling (21)
Alan Russell (8)
Ian Preston (13)
Euan Cameron (3)

WAY DOWN SOUTH AND SOUTH OF THE BORDER

Sam Smith (5)
Colin Thompson (12)


----------



## thecraw (Dec 12, 2010)

I found these if anyone wants a taste of what's to come.....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx-8B4JKd_0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnU4Pw4alyQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMnPz6uRjqQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTzLMzwrXGQ

That should help keep you going and give a nice insight into the two Machrihanish courses.


----------



## Farneyman (Dec 12, 2010)

Great clips.....canny wait!


----------



## madandra (Dec 12, 2010)

Will post ma readies tomorrow Crawford.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 12, 2010)

Kool4katz Andy.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 22, 2010)

Are there any more interested parties?

I possibly have space for another three people????

Depends on what I can do accommodation wise as well. 

PM me if your interested.

Crawford.


----------



## Redwood (Dec 22, 2010)

I wish I could wangle this.

Got my Sisters 40th birthday on the 2nd April in Sunderland, so wonder if I could merge the two.


----------



## colint (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm thinking of driving from the Wirral, so if anyone wants a lift on the way up let me know


----------



## SammmeBee (Dec 22, 2010)

93 days.....


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi Craw,

I have someone for one of the spaces.

Gordon MacDonald 5 HC

He's a member at Boat of Garten and is really keen to play Machihanish.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 27, 2010)

I see from the webcam that the Mull of Kintyre is snow free, now do I see a long drive coming on on Wednesday?

I could be tempted!


----------



## Dodger (Dec 27, 2010)

Do it Crawford,do it!!

On a side note I got an email from the Kames at Tignabruich offering the last room for their 2 night New Year package for Â£130 per person.That is 2 nights DBB,was sorely tempted as I was here 2 years ago and it was superb but the burd is working til 3.30 on 31st so that's that feked.

If I was you I'd be fuelling up and doing it!


----------



## colint (Dec 31, 2010)

Another one for the prize pot, 2010 Ryder Cup Official DVD. Came as part of the compensation for the wash out day (they sent me 2 because I bought 2 tickets)

It's in the post to you Crawford


----------



## thecraw (Jan 1, 2011)

Gracious, danke.

Cheers big ears!!


----------



## thecraw (Jan 2, 2011)

I may have A spot left so if anyone fancies it then now is the time to say!

There is enough booze alone on this trip to put Whisky Galore to shame!

FACT.

Stop pussy footing around and commit yourself.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jan 2, 2011)

82 days......


----------



## DelB (Jan 3, 2011)

I may have A spot left so if anyone fancies it then now is the time to say!
		
Click to expand...

Hi Crawford. Happy New Year to you, mate. 
Is this space still free? I may have an interested party.


----------



## DelB (Jan 5, 2011)

I may have A spot left so if anyone fancies it then now is the time to say!
		
Click to expand...

Hi Crawford. Happy New Year to you, mate. 
Is this space still free? I may have an interested party.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Crawford.

Haven't forgotten about this - my mate is checking flights times/prices for that weekend as he'd be flying up from Luton or Stansted to Edinburgh and then travelling across with me. Will let you have a definite answer in the next day or two.

Cheers mate.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 6, 2011)

I potentially have two spots available depending on what a couple of people in the wings have to say.

This trip needs 4 balls to be a success so if you want to be considered please please contact me or post on here and I'll let you know ASAP.

Toad and DelB can you guys let me know what's happening ASAP please otherwise I'll have no eyebrows left!


----------



## DelB (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry Craw - my guy's not going to make it.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 7, 2011)

Guarenteed one place left, although the feelers are out and a few people are considering their options.

First come first served. Oneone interested in "THE CAMPBELTOWN SWING!" The only golf trip to be seen on in 2011!

Someone, anyone!


----------



## thecraw (Jan 9, 2011)

Got 32 now!

Thirty bloody two, I must be off my head! Eight 4 balls. I'll do the draw at the end of the month.

Saturday at Machrihanish Dunes will be doubles better ball.

Sunday will be individual and team stableford.


----------



## DelB (Jan 9, 2011)

Saturday at Machrihanish Dunes will be doubles better ball.

Sunday will be individual and team stableford.
		
Click to expand...

Full handicap allowance??


----------



## SammmeBee (Jan 9, 2011)

Saturday at Machrihanish Dunes will be doubles better ball.

Sunday will be individual and team stableford.
		
Click to expand...

Full handicap allowance??   

Click to expand...

Yes but maximum 1 shot a hole......


----------



## SammmeBee (Jan 9, 2011)

and team stableford.
		
Click to expand...

Craw - Me thinks me has some prizes in lots of 4s...


----------



## DelB (Jan 9, 2011)

Saturday at Machrihanish Dunes will be doubles better ball.

Sunday will be individual and team stableford.
		
Click to expand...

Full handicap allowance??   

Click to expand...

Yes but maximum 1 shot a hole......
		
Click to expand...

Boo-hoo!!


----------



## thecraw (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice stuff Sam,

Can you PM me with details before the event so I can sort out what I have and what prizes are going where.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 10, 2011)

Also Sam let me know what your plans are and I'll try and arrange us some golf on the Friday if you like somewhere. Some for Colin depending on his travel arrangements.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 10, 2011)

Might be up for a hit Friday depending where. More than welcome down my track if you fancy.

Although three rounds and a return trip with me might be too much for you Crawford...


----------



## thecraw (Jan 10, 2011)

That would be excellent Fabian, I'm sure that would be an excellent choice.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 11, 2011)

Many thanks to Andy who has arranged and donated a four ball at the lovely Gourock Golf Club as a prize. Very much appreciated, nice course with lovely views up and down the Clyde estuary.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 11, 2011)

A slab of bud donated by JJF69 for Machrihanish dunes.

Just think of the mucky bucket we could create with all the booze on offer at the Machrihanish Epic 2011!


----------



## colint (Jan 11, 2011)

Think I'll book 2 seats on the plane home, one for me, one for my enlarged liver


----------



## Dodger (Jan 11, 2011)

Vouchers in the Post tonight Crawford...2nd class of course.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 11, 2011)

Vouchers in the Post tonight Crawford...2nd class of course. 

Click to expand...

Well its a step up from last years carrier pigeon!


----------



## thecraw (Jan 12, 2011)

Accommodation all sorted and booked today to accommodate the additional numbers.

25 or 26 will be in the White Hart Hotel and 7 will be in the Westbank Guest House. All those in the Westbank Guest House have been contacted so unless you have heard otherwise you will be in the White Hart Hotel.

Crawford.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 12, 2011)

PAY ATTENTION!

WESTBANK GUEST HOUSE

Crawford Kilpatrick
John Boag + Callum Mitchell
Alan Russell + Ian Preston
Andy Hayne Jnr + Andy Hayne Snr

WHITE HART HOTEL

Fabian Greenan + Stephen King (tells a good story apparently!)
Mike Buchanan + Steve Dowling
Patrick Sylvestor + Gordon MacDonald
Colin Mac Donald Snr + Colin MacDonald Jnr (not golfing due to injury)
Andy McIntyre + Andy Buttar
Neil Gibson + Stuart Murray
Stephen McAteer + Martin McAteer
Jon France Snr + Jim Walkinshaw
Jim Forrest + Paul Tait
Derek Brien + Andy Wardrop

Raymond Oliphant
Sam Smith
Euan Cameron
Jon France Jnr
Colin Thompson
Neil Rattray

I'll update the prize list shortly with a list of the VERY VERY VERY generous donations etc.


----------



## Andy (Jan 12, 2011)

Superb job m8.

A lot of work greatly appreciated.

Andy


----------



## madandra (Jan 13, 2011)

Aye, cheers Craw ... even tho am sharing


----------



## DelB (Jan 13, 2011)

Aye, cheers Craw ... even tho am sharing 

Click to expand...

What's wrong with sharing a room with a Jambo???


----------



## thecraw (Jan 13, 2011)

Another bottle of Vodka added to the booze crooze!

Thanks to young Andy McIntyre.


----------



## Grumps (Jan 13, 2011)

NO point coming on this trip if your tea total which drink company have you got to sponsor it again


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 13, 2011)

Crawford, With the amount of booze on offer I have an idea!

How about forfeits;

Hit the fairway from the tee or miss depending on your point of view, Take a shot!

Sink a put, take a shot!

3 putt, take a shot!

Duff a chip take a shot !

ETC.

Could get messy


----------



## thecraw (Jan 13, 2011)

Crawford, With the amount of booze on offer I have an idea!

How about forfeits;

Hit the fairway from the tee or miss depending on your point of view, Take a shot!

Sink a put, take a shot!

3 putt, take a shot!

Duff a chip take a shot !

ETC.

Could get messy 

Click to expand...

You'd be pished after two holes then!!!!!


----------



## thecraw (Jan 13, 2011)

MACHRIHANISH DUNES PRIZE LIST.

03rd Nearest the Pin:- Umbrella + Bottle of Vodka donated by Crawford.

05th Nearest the Pin in two:- Bottle of Whisky donated by Andy Wardrop.

07th Nearest the Pin in three:- Bottle of Vodka donated by Steve Kemlo.

09th Nearest the Pin in two:- Case of Budweiser donated by J. France Jnr.

13th Nearest the Pin in two:- 4 ball at Hirsel GC donated by Alan Rodger.

14th Nearest the Pin:- Umbrella + Bottle of Wine donated by C MacDonald Jnr.

15th Nearest the Pin:- Umbrella + Bottle of Wine donated by C MacDonald Jnr.

17th Nearest the Pin in three:- Bottle of Whisky donated by Andy Hayne Snr.

18th Nearest the Pin in two:- Bottle of Whisky donated by Sam Smith.


MACHRIHANISH PRIZE LIST

01st Nearest the Pin in two:- Bottle of Vodka donated by Andy McIntyre.

03rd Nearest the Pin in two:- Bottle of Whisky donated by Crawford.

04th Nearest the Pin:- Bottle of Whisky donated by Raymond Oliphant.

08th Nearest the Pin in two:- 4 ball at Hirsel GC donated by Alan Rodger.

11th Nearest the Pin:- Bottle of Bacardi donated by C MacDonald Jnr.

12th Nearest the Pin in three:- 4 ball at Lochwinnoch GC donated by Crawford.

15th Nearest the Pin:- Bottle of Vodka donated by Neil Gibson.

16th Nearest the Pin:- Bottle of Southern Comfort donated by Mike Buchanan.

18th Nearest the Pin in two:- Bottle of Irish Whisky donated by Fabian.


I will post the "MAIN" prize list nearer the time.

A huge thanks to everyone for the very generous donations. The trip is what you guys make it and judging by the response and contributions to date it looks like being the GM trip of 2011!


----------



## Andy (Jan 13, 2011)

European Tour will be jealous m8 

Andy


----------



## algar5 (Jan 13, 2011)

Superb Work Crawford and a Big Thankyou to everyone who has contributed to the Prize Fund.


----------



## Grumps (Jan 13, 2011)

MACHRIHANISH DUNES PRIZE LIST.


A huge thanks to everyone for the very generous donations. The trip is what you guys make it and judging by the response and contributions to date it looks like being the GM trip of 2011!
		
Click to expand...

no elec trollies getting sent up from down south to test  then


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 13, 2011)

MACHRIHANISH DUNES PRIZE LIST.


18th Nearest the Pin in two:- Bottle of Irish Whisky donated by Fabian.
		
Click to expand...

Nearly right Crawford. Cant believe you mucked up the last prize. Its a bottle of Irish "Whiskey". You should know proper whiskey has an "e" in it.

All kidding aside great job you doing on this trip. 

I'm heading to New Zealand next Jan for my brothers wedding, any chance you can organise that for me!!!There will just about be the same amount of drink required.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 13, 2011)

Crawford, With the amount of booze on offer I have an idea!

How about forfeits;

Hit the fairway from the tee or miss depending on your point of view, Take a shot!

Sink a put, take a shot!
3 putt, take a shot!

Duff a chip take a shot !

ETC.

Could get messy 

Click to expand...

You'd be pished after two holes then!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking of the first tbh


----------



## madandra (Jan 13, 2011)

Aye, cheers Craw ... even tho am sharing 

Click to expand...

What's wrong with sharing a room with a Jambo???  

Click to expand...

Del, I am fine sharing but I do have a habit of wizzing all over the room when am pished. I am sure sleeping with your waterproofs on will keep you dryzabone.


----------



## DelB (Jan 13, 2011)

Aye, cheers Craw ... even tho am sharing 

Click to expand...

What's wrong with sharing a room with a Jambo???  

Click to expand...

Del, I am fine sharing but I do have a habit of wizzing all over the room when am pished. I am sure sleeping with your waterproofs on will keep you dryzabone.
		
Click to expand...

You're getting feck all to drink that night then!


----------



## thecraw (Jan 13, 2011)

I've kept a bottle of spirits back and I'm donating it to Mad as soon as we come off the course on Saturday, I'm sure you'll get on like a house on fire that Mad's trying to put out!!!!!


----------



## DelB (Jan 14, 2011)

Sounds like I'll be sleeping in my car then!!


----------



## thecraw (Jan 14, 2011)

Everything confirmed with Machrihanish Dunes, 2 tee start also confirmed. I think it'll be bacon rolls and coffee/tea served at the Dormy house at the golf course and then the meal at the clubhouse in Machrihanish afterwards.

Happy days.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 14, 2011)

MACHRIHANISH DUNES PRIZE LIST.

03rd Nearest the Pin:- Umbrella + Bottle of Vodka donated by Crawford.

05th Nearest the Pin in two:- Bottle of Whisky donated by Andy Wardrop.

07th Nearest the Pin in three:- Bottle of Vodka donated by Steve Kemlo.

09th Nearest the Pin in two:- Case of Budweiser donated by J. France Jnr.

13th Nearest the Pin in two:- 4 ball at Hirsel GC donated by Alan Rodger.

14th Nearest the Pin:- Umbrella + Bottle of Wine donated by C MacDonald Jnr.

15th Nearest the Pin:- Umbrella + Bottle of Wine donated by C MacDonald Jnr.

17th Nearest the Pin in three:- Bottle of Whisky donated by Andy Hayne Snr.

18th Nearest the Pin in two:- Bottle of Whisky donated by Sam Smith.


MACHRIHANISH PRIZE LIST

01st Nearest the Pin in two:- Bottle of Vodka donated by Andy McIntyre.

03rd Nearest the Pin in two:- Bottle of Whisky donated by Crawford.

04th Nearest the Pin:- Bottle of Whisky donated by Raymond Oliphant.

08th Nearest the Pin in two:- 4 ball at Hirsel GC donated by Alan Rodger.

11th Nearest the Pin:- Bottle of Bacardi donated by C MacDonald Jnr.

12th Nearest the Pin in three:- 4 ball at Lochwinnoch GC donated by Crawford.

15th Nearest the Pin:- Bottle of Vodka donated by Neil Gibson.

16th Nearest the Pin:- Bottle of Southern Comfort donated by Mike Buchanan.

18th Nearest the Pin in two:- Bottle of Irish Whiskey donated by Fabian.


Many thanks to Toad who has donated another couple of bottles to the cause! I'll add them onto something somewhere!

Cheers John, very generous and appreciated.


----------



## madandra (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

May I put my brother in laws name down as a reserve. Talked to Joe last night and he is pissed I never mentioned it before now.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

No probs its always good to have a reserve or two just incase!


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

How much of this drink will be in the magic bus on the road up?

Better make sure its locked up well!


----------



## thecraw (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

To be honest Fabian, we're more likely to lock you up than the drink. I have bought a huge roll of gaffer tape for your mouth, that way we can all get in on the conversation!


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

You should keep the gaffer tape handy in case you manage to break any more drivers when we'er there.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Its alright, I can borrow one of your two drivers you carry in your 15 club set up!


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

I was really carrying the extra one for you incase your own slipped out of your fingers by accident. Maybe you should wear a glove .


----------



## madandra (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Here's a point .... with this much flamable liquid on the bus would it not be safer drinking it on the way up the way up thus reducing any risk of it igniting.


hic 


Just a thought


----------



## thecraw (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Mad, if you can drink whisky at 0630 in the morning, fill your boots!

I'll settle for a roll and sausage at that time!


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Some people have a fear of flying as the crow flys, me I have the fear of how the Craw drives! Might just need to have a wee half to settle the nerves. 

Am just glad am not driving and I can sit back and enjoy the view as it goes past in a blur at Mach speed.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

ATTENTION EVERYONE! 

With the assistance of my 4 year old son I am now in a position to reveal the draw!!!! 

SATURDAY 26TH MARCH - MACHRIHANISH DUNES GOLF CLUB.

(The teams are player one on top player two below, ie game one will be Alan Russell & Stephen McAteer as a pairing, with Colin MacDonald Snr and Neil Gibson a pairing, I hope that makes sense!)

1st TEE

GAME 1
Alan Russell (8)        Colin MacDonald Snr (7)
Stephen McAteer (7)     Neil Gibson (8)

GAME 2
Jon France Snr (14)     Sam Smith(5)
Euan Cameron (3)        Jim Forrest (19)

GAME 3
Andy McIntyre (0)       Andy Wardrop (10)
Mike Buchanan (19)      Colin Thompson (12)

GAME 4
Derek Brien (22)        Jon France Jnr (0)
Andy Buttar (0)         Andy Hayne Snr (16)


10th TEE

GAME 1
Crawford Kilpatrick (5)     John Boag (9)
Raymond Oliphant (15)       Andy Hayne Jnr (7)

GAME 2
Gordon MacDonald (4)        Stephen King (1)
Fabian Greenan (18)         Steven Dowling (21)

GAME 3 
Ian Preston (13)            Neil Rattray (7)
Colin MacDonald Jnr (6)     Jim Walkenshaw (10)

GAME 4
Callum Mitchell (6)         Patrick Sylvestor (9)
Paul Tait (15)              Stuart Murray (7)



SUNDAY 27th MARCH - MACHRIHANISH GOLF CLUB

GAME 1
Sam Smith (5) Crawford Kilpatrick (5) Andy Wardrop (10) Fabian Greenan (18) TOTAL (38)

GAME 2
Andy McIntyre (0) Colin MacDonald Jnr (6) Colin Thompson (12) Derek Brien (22) TOTAL (40)

GAME 3
Gordon MacDonald (4) Stuart Murray (7) Andy Hayne Snr (16) Jim Walkenshaw (10) TOTAL (37)

GAME 4
Stephen King (1) Callum Mitchell (6) John France Snr (14) Raymond Oliphant (15) TOTAL (36)

GAME 5
Andy Buttar (0) Neil Gibson (8) Stephen McAteer (7) Steven Dowling (21) TOTAL (36)

GAME 6
Euan Cameron (3) John Boag (9) Patrick Sylvestor (9) Jim Forrest (19) TOTAL (40)

GAME 7
Jon France Jnr (0) Andy Hayne Jnr (7) Ian Preston (13) Mike Buchanan (19) TOTAL (39)

GAME 8
Neil Rattray (7) Colin MacDonald Snr (7) Alan Russell (8) Paul Tait (15) TOTAL (37)


Total is for team event purposes.


----------



## madandra (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

You realise that the clocks go forward that night so some drunken bum will arrive at the course an hour late on the Sunday. Its gonna be carnage


----------



## colint (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Lovely, out nice and early so I can get back to the bar


----------



## thecraw (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Everyone has another email. I'd be obliged for a swift reply please.


Danke Schoen.


----------



## DelB (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

E-mail replied to!


----------



## thecraw (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Guys a quick update, having sought the advice of a wise old head, the format all weekend will be 3/4 handicap allowance.

Its also been decided that the MAXIMUM anyone can win with the on course nearest the pin prizes will be limited to two per day. So if the nearest the pin marker is 4 feet away and your 7 feet away still put your name down. This stops anyone who's on fire walking away with 6 bottles and gives everyone a chance of something!

I am still waiting for a couple of numpties to get back to me with their Machrihanish Dunes food requests, name and shame will come later!

Finally just a quick thank you to Stephen Dowling who has very kindly donated a bottle of Gin to the alcohol list.

Along with Toads bottles I'll think of something.


Cheers guys and keep watching the thread for any further developments.

Crawford.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Hello again,

You all have mail again in relation to accommodation. Can you have a look and get back to me ASAP.

So far I have the Greenock crew, the Perth duo and the Highland dancers all travelling and staying over on the Friday night.

If anyone else is planning to do likewise please let me know. Fabian what are your plans, as I don't mind either way, part of me says travel Friday night get a good kip instead of silly o'clock start, but I'll do what the bus crew say!


----------



## Bunkers (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

I'd be up for a friday departure +/- game in the afternoon.

Now we only need to find another 4 courses to play to stretch this weekend jolly out to an entire week!!

Shamone!


----------



## thecraw (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Dr Ray now also wants a Friday departure and to be honest I'm starting to sway that way as well, just need to find a way of breaking it to the wife!!!


I could just disappear!


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Leave it with me Craw and I will speak to Steve. Friday sounds good to me. Will phone him the mara.......


----------



## SammmeBee (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

E-mail sent re hotel on Friday...


----------



## thecraw (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Email right back at ya!


----------



## madandra (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

So hold on .... who is picking me up and taking me to the golf and then returning me safely home on the Sunday?


----------



## thecraw (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Email me your plans Mad.


----------



## SammmeBee (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Defo in for Friday night hotel....


----------



## Andy (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Party on Fri then lol

Andy


----------



## thecraw (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Can I confirm that the following are all wanting rooms on the Friday night. If anyone else is wanting a room on the Friday, let me know ASAP.



The two Highland Dancers, Patrick & David.
The Greenock Five, Andy, Andy, Stuart, Neil & Steven
The Fair City duo, John & Calum
The Southern Softie, Sam.

Are there any others who are at least thinking about travelling and staying on the Friday???


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

One question Crawford, who the f*ck is David?


----------



## thecraw (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

No idea & who cares, am I getting mixed up with your mate & your boyfriend?

If so sorry for outing you on the forum!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*




			No idea & who cares, am I getting mixed up with your mate & your boyfriend?

If so sorry for outing you on the forum!
		
Click to expand...

Crawford, I'm deeply hurt.

I thought you were my boyfriend


----------



## madandra (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Crawford 'any holes a goal' Kilpatrick strikes again.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Any port in a storm!


----------



## madandra (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

So when do I need to be there on the Saturday?

And how the chuffin' Nora do I get there?


----------



## madandra (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

WOooooooooooooooooooo


154 miles from door to course. Gzus


----------



## Toad (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Not too bad Andy I'm  172.74 mile(s),according to RAC route planner


----------



## DCB (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Aye and the roads a killer when you get past Ardrishaig


----------



## thecraw (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

The roads are fine, just close your eyes and use the force!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

you're 45 miles closer than i am then


----------



## thecraw (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

We have another prize, this time from GCD, Euan has very kindly offered a game on either Standrews New course or Jubilee course as a prize.

The only downside is you'll have to play with Euan and put up with his dire patter for 18 holes!


Still at least we have the boobie prize sorted now, cheers mate!!


----------



## thecraw (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Only 140 miles for me!

Now only 41 days away!!!! Wooooohooo


----------



## thecraw (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

MACHRIHANISH DUNES PRIZE LIST.

01st Nearest the Pin in two :- Bottle of Gin donated by Steven Dowling.

03rd Nearest the Pin:- Umbrella + Bottle of Vodka donated by Crawford.

05th Nearest the Pin in two:- Bottle of Whisky donated by Andy Wardrop.

07th Nearest the Pin in three:- Bottle of Vodka donated by Steve Kemlo.

09th Nearest the Pin in two:- Case of Budweiser donated by J. France Jnr.

13th Nearest the Pin in two:- 4 ball at Hirsel GC donated by Alan Rodger.

14th Nearest the Pin:- Umbrella + Bottle of Wine donated by C MacDonald Jnr.

15th Nearest the Pin:- Umbrella + Bottle of Wine donated by C MacDonald Jnr.

17th Nearest the Pin in three:- Bottle of Whisky donated by Andy Hayne Snr.

18th Nearest the Pin in two:- Bottle of Whisky donated by Sam Smith.


MACHRIHANISH PRIZE LIST

01st Nearest the Pin in two:- Bottle of Vodka donated by Andy McIntyre.

03rd Nearest the Pin in two:- Bottle of Whisky donated by Crawford.

04th Nearest the Pin:- Bottle of Whisky donated by Raymond Oliphant.

08th Nearest the Pin in two:- 4 ball at Hirsel GC donated by Alan Rodger.

11th Nearest the Pin:- Bottle of Bacardi donated by C MacDonald Jnr.

12th Nearest the Pin in three:- 4 ball at Lochwinnoch GC donated by Crawford.

15th Nearest the Pin:- Bottle of Vodka donated by Neil Gibson.

16th Nearest the Pin:- Bottle of Southern Comfort donated by Mike Buchanan.

17th Nearest the pin in two:- Round of golf at St Andrews New or Jubilee Course donated by Euan Cameron.

18th Nearest the Pin in two:- Bottle of Irish Whiskey donated by Fabian Greenan.


I still have a couple of bottles which have been donated by Toad which I think we'll have a bit of "on course fun" with. 

Again a huge thanks to everyone who has donated so far. Simply outstanding.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

The better ball competition has an outstanding prize now.

Patrick has very very kindly donated a 2 bottles of his finest home brewed paint stripper, sorry rocket fuel, no cider I believe he said!

Thats guarenteed to give you the runs and blow your head off so in theory it could save you quite a bit of money on Saturday night in the pub if your lucky enough to win this!


----------



## thecraw (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Found this little clip today, cheesy but its good, and the boys who ordered the fish'n'chips, it looks like you made a wise choice!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Bk9OdB3uMk


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Only 5 weeks to go...must be nearly time for you to organise next years trip Crawford!


----------



## thecraw (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*




			Only 5 weeks to go...must be nearly time for you to organise next years trip Crawford!
		
Click to expand...


Aye you could be right, when are you on holiday?


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Only 4 weeks to go until the start of the seasons first Major, the "Machrihanish Masters"

The Craws bum will be beginning to squeak now wondering if everybody turns up.

Its hard to believe its only a month away now. Am looking forward to the trip and the craic with everyonee.

Hows everyones game? Mine has been fine but theres still time.......


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*




			Only 4 weeks to go until the start of the seasons first Major, the "Machrihanish Masters"

The Craws bum will be beginning to squeak now wondering if everybody turns up.

Its hard to believe its only a month away now. Am looking forward to the trip and the craic with everyonee.

Hows everyones game? Mine has been fine but theres still time.......
		
Click to expand...

I was out getting wind training yesterday at Nairn. 
5 iron 87 yards into the wind


----------



## thecraw (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*







			Only 4 weeks to go until the start of the seasons first Major, the "Machrihanish Masters"

The Craws bum will be beginning to squeak now wondering if everybody turns up.

Its hard to believe its only a month away now. Am looking forward to the trip and the craic with everyonee.

Hows everyones game? Mine has been fine but theres still time.......
		
Click to expand...

I was out getting wind training yesterday at Nairn. 
5 iron 87 yards into the wind 

Click to expand...

As far as that! Well done, you've obviously been working out since we last played!


----------



## DelB (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*




			Hows everyones game?
		
Click to expand...

Aye, mine's not too bad just now......................


----------



## thecraw (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

More importantly Del, when's your next medal????


----------



## John_Findlay (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*




			5 iron 87 yards into the wind 

Click to expand...

I would have putted that one.


----------



## DelB (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*




			More importantly Del, when's your next medal????
		
Click to expand...

First weekend in April!!


----------



## thecraw (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*







			More importantly Del, when's your next medal????
		
Click to expand...

First weekend in April!!  

Click to expand...

Right Madandra, plan B is go go go, I'll pack the handcuffs!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*







			5 iron 87 yards into the wind 

Click to expand...

I would have putted that one.

 

Click to expand...

It was at the 5th (187 off winter tee) at Nairn, bunkers and heather in front. Only hit a 5 iron cos that was the longest club i appart from the driver. hit it pretty sweet too. guy i was playing with hit driver and was short of the bunkers and he hits a good ball. on the plus side hit PW on the 17th (178 yards winter tee) and flew the green


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Only 3 weeks to go. Whats the long range forecast like....


----------



## Grumps (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*




			Only 3 weeks to go. Whats the long range forecast like....
		
Click to expand...

Its still Scotland so wet and windy I presume


----------



## DelB (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Just been looking at the websites for both courses again - can't wait to play them! What tees will we be playing from?


----------



## thecraw (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Tiger tees to try and cut out your very obvious advantage del!

As for Fabian, bring your cross country skis!


----------



## DelB (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*




			Tiger tees to try and cut out your very obvious advantage del!
		
Click to expand...

  Seriously though, yellow, white, blue or black?


----------



## SammmeBee (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*







			Tiger tees to try and cut out your very obvious advantage del!
		
Click to expand...

  Seriously though, yellow, white, blue or black?
		
Click to expand...

Black....


----------



## thecraw (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

I think it'll be white to stop the suicide rate in Campbeltown from rocketing!


----------



## DelB (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Thank fcuk for that!


----------



## SammmeBee (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Can we not meet in the middle or too many Celtic fans playing for that?!


----------



## thecraw (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Sam, I'm sure white will be plenty long, we can discuss on the day, just remember that there are a few older gentlemen playing and a few higher handicaps.

Machrihanish will be medal tees.


----------



## algar5 (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Crawford,

The Tiger Tees would require a phone call to Campbelltown Samaritans to have extra staff on duty that weekend. If the wind blows at all the par 3's on the back 9 will be a nearest the green prize. The white tee's will do for me.

Alan


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Scottish poofs.
Southerners would want to play them off the back tips. And most probably tee up 2 club lengths behind them as well.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*




			Scottish poofs.
Southerners would want to play them off the back tips. And most probably tee up 2 club lengths behind them as well.


Click to expand...

Good job your not coming then cos we'd get fed up seeing your knob. Scottish rules are if you dont clear the ladies tees with your drive you play your next with your member out!!!!!!!

Thats why Algar is pooping himself teeing off the first, luckily its downhill!


----------



## algar5 (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

This duck hook/top I'm perfecting will scamper past at Machrihanish Dunes ! No sure about Machrihanish Old though might no get much run on the beach


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*




			Can we not meet in the middle or too many Celtic fans playing for that?!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about the Celtic fans but you can be assured the place will be full of Wales fans when they play England in a qualifier at 3pm on the Saturday and then at 745 the mighty Republic of Ireland take on Macedonia.


----------



## Grumps (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

And brazil v the all out attacking scots


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*




			And brazil v the all out attacking scots
		
Click to expand...

Got to love attacking Brazilians around the box. Should be great viewing.


----------



## SammmeBee (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Better than watching Engerland playing the taffs anyway....


----------



## IM01 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*




			Got to love attacking Brazilians around the box. Should be great viewing.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## thecraw (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Get your smut out of my thread please Mr Greenan!


----------



## thecraw (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

For your information,














The little bothy style hut which will cram in 32 bodies for bacon rolls and coffee, make sure you shower and use plenty of deodorant that morning please.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Also taken today at Machrihanish where my swing was blown to smithereens!!!!


----------



## Dodger (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Craw,it was blowing a hooly at Coldstream today so christ only knows how bad it was there!!!


----------



## thecraw (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

It was wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllld!


Oh, and bloody well cold but great fun. Always have a grin for weeks after a round at Machrihanish!


----------



## thecraw (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

A few more to whet the appetite!







Bunkers living up to his name but playing a spectacular recovery at the second.







A delecate pitch on the 5th again by bunkers.







A view of the 10th green from the 5th tee.







Get in there, well nowhere near it actually!!!







Craw on the tee armed with a new 2 iron!







A nice relaxing view between the dunes. Or was I still looking for Raymonds ball from the first?







On the 10th fairway.


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Cracking photo's mate ,gutted to be missing out but i got to work


----------



## DelB (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*




			gutted to be missing out but i got to work  

Click to expand...

I'll write you a note, if you like??


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Can't believe you two went for a crafty round there so close to the meet, two shot penalty.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Says the links master!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

I like links golf, but that does'nt mean I'm any good at it


----------



## SammmeBee (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

May not be online between now and THE trip....hopefully I'll see you all there....


----------



## Andy (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*




			May not be online between now and THE trip....hopefully I'll see you all there....
		
Click to expand...

Safe trip up m8.

Andy


----------



## thecraw (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Urgently needed, a maniac golfer prepared to put up with 31 other maniacs at Machrihanish next weekend.

Please PM me or post if your free and interested.


Crawford.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Guys you all have another email, everyone please drive safely, Argyll roads are notorious. That said don't be blooming late!

Only joking looking forward to seeing you all over the weekend, take care.

God speed,

thecraw


----------



## Toad (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Cheers Craw, great work mate.

see you soon.


----------



## DelB (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*




			Guys you all have another email
		
Click to expand...

Crawford, I haven't received this, so unless it was a warning to everyone else to watch out for the shark that is DelB, can you please send it to me again?  

Cheers mate.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

You can stop tripping over your lip now Del, your email has been sent. It was my bad! 

See you Saturday morning at the Dunes.


----------



## madandra (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Gentlemen 'n' Crawford. I have only managed to acquire 5 tapes for nearest the pin comps. There are 6 groups so I would be grateful if someone would bring one. Each group will carry one tape.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Updated draw although its just a couple of substitutions thats all.

SATURDAY 26TH MARCH - MACHRIHANISH DUNES GOLF CLUB.

(The teams are player one on top player two below, ie game one will be Alan Russell & Stephen McAteer as a pairing, with Colin MacDonald Snr and Neil Gibson a pairing, I hope that makes sense!)

1st TEE

GAME 1
Alan Russell (8) Colin MacDonald Snr (7)
Stephen McAteer (7) Neil Gibson (8)

GAME 2
Jon France Snr (14) Bobby McNeish(5)
Euan Cameron (3) Jim Forrest (19)

GAME 3
Andy McIntyre (0) Andy Wardrop (10)
Mike Buchanan (19) Martin McAteer (13)

GAME 4
Derek Brien (22) Jon France Jnr (0)
Andy Buttar (0) Andy Hayne Snr (16)


10th TEE

GAME 1
Crawford Kilpatrick (5) John Boag (9)
Raymond Oliphant (15) Andy Hayne Jnr (7)

GAME 2
Gordon MacDonald (4) Stephen King (1)
Fabian Greenan (18) Steven Dowling (21)

GAME 3 
Ian Preston (13) Neil Rattray (7)
Colin MacDonald Jnr (6) Jim Walkenshaw (10)

GAME 4
Callum Mitchell (6) Patrick Sylvestor (9)
Paul Tait (15) Stuart Murray (7)



SUNDAY 27th MARCH - MACHRIHANISH GOLF CLUB

GAME 1
Bobby McNeish (5) Crawford Kilpatrick (5) Andy Wardrop (11) Fabian Greenan (17) TOTAL (38)

GAME 2
Andy McIntyre (0) Colin MacDonald Jnr (6) Martin McAteer (13) Derek Brien (22) TOTAL (41)

GAME 3
Gordon MacDonald (4) Stuart Murray (7) Andy Hayne Snr (16) Jim Walkenshaw (10) TOTAL (37)

GAME 4
Stephen King (1) Callum Mitchell (6) John France Snr (14) Raymond Oliphant (15) TOTAL (36)

GAME 5
Andy Buttar (0) Neil Gibson (8) Colin MacDonald Snr (7) Steven Dowling (21) TOTAL (36)

GAME 6
Euan Cameron (3) John Boag (9) Patrick Sylvestor (9) Jim Forrest (19) TOTAL (40)

GAME 7
Jon France Jnr (0) Andy Hayne Jnr (7) Ian Preston (12) Mike Buchanan (19) TOTAL (38)

GAME 8
Neil Rattray (8) Stephen McAteer (7) Alan Russell (8) Paul Tait (15) TOTAL (38)


----------



## DelB (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Well, just about to go down for breakfast before playing Machrihanish in a couple of hours time. 

Machrihanish Dunes yesterday? Let's just say that even the practice putting green had a couple of blind approaches.


----------



## Andy (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Machrihanish Trip 2011 March 26th &27th*

Up periscope lol

Andy


----------

